
Why Node.js Beats Java and .Net for Web, Mobile, and IoT Apps - mtkocak
https://www.infoworld.com/article/2975233/javascript/why-node-js-beats-java-net-for-web-mobile-iot-apps.html
======
mtkocak
I totally disagree with this article.

~~~
russianator
While I work with Node.js a lot, and love it, I have to say this is not a very
even handed article.

Feels like the team the writer was working on had some cultural issues around
particular languages.

I have personally worked in companies where I've seen Java devs switch between
Java and .Net languages without so much as a single whinge.

Overall a very biased piece of work IMHO.

